# Collapsible Can or Koozie Printing



## texemb (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi All;

At the ISS show in FT Worth in October we saw a platen for holding koozies. Had a six "pocket" style platens attached to larger platen. I didn't get their information and now of course I have a need to print some koozies.

Anyone been to a show recently and seen this? Or know of someone that sells it? I've googled all different combinations and cant find the distributor.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## totalstitch (Apr 8, 2007)

I just ordered a press from screenprintingsupplies.com and got the platen upgrade which included all different kinds of platens and 1 of the was a koozie platen as well as a pocket platen. Here is a link to their pocket/koozie platen Ryonet Pocket Pro & Much More Platen I am new and havent even used it yet so I couldn't tell you how well it works
Hope this helps
Adam


----------



## Kellyb (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you call Action Engineering Action Engineering-Home? I don't remember if they were at the Ft Worth ISS or not. 
KellyB


----------



## krissiemorando (Jan 8, 2010)

I am looking for an affordable wholesaler to get collapsible can koozie's as well as beer bottle koozie...I don't want to buy 500 to get a price break?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

We use blankkoozies.com They will let you order several colors to add up to the higher discounts.


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

I have always used Berne Enterprises, you can google their website, you will have to call to get pricing


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

There is a koozie platen on ebay.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Prime Products, Inc. ? Schulenburg, Texas |

^ Best price I have found for blank coozies, but you have to buy a full case of each color (100pc). But, at $0.24 for foam and $0.37 for neoprene, you can afford to buy extras.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

can you use regular plastisol ink and regular curing methods with koozies???


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

Greatzky said:


> can you use regular plastisol ink and regular curing methods with koozies???


Yes, but you may need to use a low bleed ink on some colors such as red that will have dye migration problems and the ink will turn pink days latter.

Get some puff additive and puff it up! Some designs are better without puff. We found super HO inks work well.

Some koozies are cheaper then other and dye migration will be more of an issue.

You have 2 main types of collapsable koozies.
1. Real Neopreme
2. Foam


----------



## trish2977 (Aug 1, 2012)

Can somebody explain how I print on neoprene koozies adding a photo don't know whatplasitol transfers are or which ink I have epson workforcw 30 and I use heat press...I do have vinyl cutter but dont know what's best to use. I got order to fill for 300 by next weekend and don't know much about this! Help please!


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

are you doing heat transfers or do you do sublimation??


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Pnwcnc.com sells those Platens. Think they're only $15 plus shipping.

I've bought about four different Platens from them. Outstanding products. He makes one for swim caps, pockets, signs, sleeves etc.


----------



## trish2977 (Aug 1, 2012)

No sublimation printing. Idk how... I'm lost and new!


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Plastisol is screen printing. Not easyz for newbies. Need a lot of equipment. Screens ink conveyer drier and skill. About $1,000 for start for koozies. Sublimation $600 and can do mugs kooziess shirts and much more.
Sent from my MID using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

trish2977 said:


> No sublimation printing. Idk how... I'm lost and new!


you're lost and new and you took on a 300 piece order that you don't know how to do? that's not a good start.

My guess is if you are using an epson workforce printer and a heat press then you are doing heat transfers.. I would assume you could heat press a koozies, but I've never tried.

what type of koozie is it?? Is a thick 1-piece foam(hard foam) or is it a thinner collapsible Scuba foam or neoprene??


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I tried to do these with JPPS transfer paper and a heat press , it works but not that well 
The best I have done on Koozies is Sublimation 
with my press I can do 6 at a time takes 20 Sec at 350 
I get 6 images to a 8.5 X 11 sub sheet 
Not a lot of money here , but if I had the order for 300 @ over $1 each it would be profitable


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I sub print 10 at a time. Cost $.95 total.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## trish2977 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes I sure did. I thought i had the correct type paper to use. Don't down grade someone just because they are trying! But thanks for ur info. I asked to get info not be critisized for taking an ORDER!


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Never give up. I took a large order fresh out the gates too. Up all night but got it done. I used this forum and got same responces like you. I wont down you. Just help the best i can.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Trish, you can search for sublimation Paper on eBay. You'll need Sublimation Ink, and carts to attach to your printer.

Are the Koozies sublimation treated?

Great job. Some work better under pressure.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

trish2977 said:


> Yes I sure did. I thought i had the correct type paper to use. Don't down grade someone just because they are trying! But thanks for ur info. I asked to get info not be critisized for taking an ORDER!



You're right.. I'm sorry.


----------



## easyrider1340 (Jan 16, 2007)

I printed a few koozies, but found that I could sublet to an online printer for about same price. It was almost too much trouble and time for me to print.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

easyrider1340 said:


> I printed a few koozies, but found that I could sublet to an online printer for about same price. It was almost too much trouble and time for me to print.



Screen printing seems very cost effective for koozies. I can print and cure 4-6 koozies in the time I would take to print and cure 1 shirt. Buying koozies at case pricing also helps to create a good profit margin even when doing prints on both sides.

Transfer/Sublimation doesn't seem nearly as cost/time effective though.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Where's everyone getting the Koozies from?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Conde or laser production.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Jim. 

I thought Conde was a little high. I don't need Sublimation treated for now. Was thinking of screen printing them.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

You can screen them too. Try dollar days. I get flip flops and screen them

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Is Dollar Days the Dollar Store or a website?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Website.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

I used Blankkoozies.com for my last purchase.. case pricing(200pc case) for "Scuba Foam" koozies was around $71 shipped. that's only .35 a piece. not too shabby.. I know that there is cheaper out there, but it works for me!


----------



## kingscreen (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.pnwcnc.com/proddetail.php?prod=P6PEP2


----------

